# Just a little payback



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

When I was gone on my honeymoon a month or so back couple guys at work destoryed my work area. One of the guys that participated just left to go on his honeymoon, so now its my turn and this is the out come.










What you think? Did I do a good job?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll what in the heyol ......... I would be so mad !

Come to think about it you just kept it dust free he might thank you !! lollllllll


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll what in the heyol ......... I would be so mad !


lol
He comes back monday can't wait to see his reaction. It took me a couple of hours to do it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SWEET! That is awesome! LOL

- You missed the 3 Hole punch & Easy Button


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

HAHAHA! That is AWESOME! Although, I probably wouldn't be saying that if I was the coworker! lol love it!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> SWEET! That is awesome! LOL
> 
> - You missed the 3 Hole punch & Easy Button


lol that hole punch belongs to lady beside him, she would beat me with her flyswatter if I got that, as for the easy button I completely over looked it



Krystle_Ann said:


> HAHAHA! That is AWESOME! Although, I probably wouldn't be saying that if I was the coworker! lol love it!


Before he left he said he knew we was goin to do something and that he could handle what ever we threw at him. We shall See!


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

Love it. Absolutely love it. I'm totally stealing that idea if you don't mind. lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lmao that's hilarious!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you ever see the prank with the mini sticky notes all over one boys room? It was on the show Pranked. He had went on vacation or whatever and they sticky noted his dorm room lol. Cool prank!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

that looks awesome! Now if there was a way to hook a coffe mug warmer up to it to make all the tin foil hot...that would be evn COOL-ER!!! LOL


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

love it, looks like the Silver Surfer's cubicle.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

im sooooo doing that to the owner of my company when he goes to puerto rico next month


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great just great. You gotta get a pic of his face when he comes back  I bet he's gunna flip. Great job my friend


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome. Very neat work.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol good job..that looks cool actually


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's freaking sweet lol it's going to take him so long to put everything back to normal haha!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I forgot to mention but to keep the foil from falling off or comin off easy, we also wrapped every thing with clear industrial strength packin tape so it is going to be hard to get off.

His tool bag has like 20 layers of saran wrap on it, looks like a cocoon lol.

Today we were talking about boxing the desk completly in then filling the cubicle up with shredded paper but I don't know if we will do that or not.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you mix up the keys on his keyboard? We did that to a guy at work once, we pulled off the keys and made the middle row spell out d----bag lol. One day, previously, he was talking about a movie and wanted to know some obscure fact, I told him to try IMDB, and he freaked out because he thought I was tricking him or making fun of him, but after that everyone called him DB lol.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Did you mix up the keys on his keyboard? We did that to a guy at work once, we pulled off the keys and made the middle row spell out d----bag lol. One day, previously, he was talking about a movie and wanted to know some obscure fact, I told him to try IMDB, and he freaked out because he thought I was tricking him or making fun of him, but after that everyone called him DB lol.


No we didn't do that to this guy, but I have done that before to coworkers laptop. I forgot what what we spelled out on it, but he ended up breaking his key board tryin to straightin it out lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! ROFLMAO!! That's too sweet! You rock!! Can't wait to see his reaction when he returns! You gotta share that with us too!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember I said something about boxing his desk in then filling it up with shredded paper well.......



















Now we are finished.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so gonna do that to someone. How much foil did you need?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I'm so gonna do that to someone. How much foil did you need?


I used one 75 sq foot roll and one 25 sq foot roll. The 75 sq foot roll did alot, two 75 sq ft rolls and you can wrap alot of stuff.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

omg i love this i am stealing this idea for my roommate as we work opposite shifts!!! hehe


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

u have to much free time at work although it is hilarious lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG. It's like a Dwight and Michel prank X100. Couldn't have done a better job. LOVE IT!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

update? l;ol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah!! Hey, McLeod.. any updates for us!?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Remember I said something about boxing his desk in then filling it up with shredded paper well.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is freaking hilarious :rofl::rofl::rofl:
:clap::clap::clap: good job I love it  :woof::woof:


----------

